# Alten Rechner als virtuellen Server nutzen.



## Mo7iva7ion (25. April 2016)

Moin moin,
Ich bin sehr neu hier und hoffe das ich hier richtig bin. Ich bekomme nächste Woche einen alten Pc geschenkt und wollte diesen in einen virtuellen Server umwandeln, um z.B einen Ts3 Server darauf laufen zu lassen. Vorab, das wird kein server werden, der 24h läuft. Er soll rein für Testzwecken genutzt werden. Ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in der Materie und wollte mich da einfach mal ein bisschen reinfummeln. Genaue Daten kann ich ûber den Pc nicht geben, außer das er alt ist. Jetzt stelle ich mir die Frage, wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll, aus dem pc einen virtuellen server zu machen. Betriebssystem auf dem pc müsste xp sein. Was brauche ich alles an software? Wäre es dann sogar möglich per Remotedestkop darauf zuzugreifen ,um darüber den pc zu steuern, wie man es von virtuellen servern kennt, die man mieten kann. Dann muss ich nicht immer einen bildschirm anklemmen. Netzwerk Anschluss ist klar. Damit ihr es nicht falsch versteht, der server soll nur für mich zugänglich sein, ich wollte jetzt keinen öffentlichen ts3 server machen. Ich möchte einfach mal ein wenig ausprobieren. Kann man sogar einen gameserver oder ähnlichem erstellen? Ich würde mich sehr über hilfreiche Antworten freuen.  MfG. Mo7iva7ion.


----------



## sheel (25. April 2016)

Hi

warum ein "virtueller" Server? Du hast damit eher das, was die Hosterfirmen als (ganzen) Rootserver bezeichnen.
Soll ein weiteres OS virtualisiert werden oder war "virtuell" nur das falsche Wort?

Der Server ist nur für dich - heißt das, di wullst es "nur bei dir daheim erreichbar" haben, oder "aus dem Internet erreichbar, aber nur für dich gedacht"? Wenn Letzteres, XP solltest du gleich vergessen. Funktioniert schon, aber bis du einen Virus etc. bekommst wird es nicht sehr lang dauern. (Btw., viele Viren sieht man nicht so einfach. Der könnte jahrelang auf deinem Server laufen, ohne dass man direkt etwas davon merkt)

Jedenfalls, Remotedesktop geht prinzipiell, ja.  Kein Bildschirm nötig.

Für die Wahl des Betriebssystems für nicht-nur-daheim-erreichbare Server würd ich aber dringend empfehlen, kein Windows zu nehmen, sondern dich in Linux (Debian) einzuarbeiten. Und zwar nicht nur soweit, bis man es installieren kann: Das Internet ist voll von Malware und Leuten, die deinen Rechner hacken wollen. Auch wenn nichts Geheimes drauf ist, es gibt genug Gründe dafür (zB. deinen Server nur dazu zu verwenden, die Schadprogramme weiterzuverbreiten). Eine Liste von Stichworten, mit was man sich mindestens auskennen sollte, kann ich dir bei Bedarf gern machen. ... "Tage" sind zu wenig, aber alles Andere ist einfach unvernüntig und leichtsinnig.

Unabhängig vom Betriebssystem ist der Internetzugang auch ein wichtiges Thema:
a) Ist der Unterschied zwischen Download und Upload klar? Also was vom Internet zu dir kommt, und was von dir zum Internet kommt. Bei den meisten Anbietern gibt es dafür unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten. Der Download ist das, was die meisten Privatnutzer brauchen, und das ist dann die Geaschwindigkeit aus der Werbung. Der Upload ist meistens viel weniger, und der ist aber das Wichtige für den Serverbetrieb. (Zugänge mit guten Uploadgeschwindigkeiten sind schon möglich, aber viel teurer). Was ich damit sagen will, mit einem von Hostern gemieteten Server bekommst du immer bessere Geschwindigkeiten und kannst damit mehr Nutzer deines Servers versorgen. Das muss einem klar sein.
b) Damit dein Server von außen erreichbar ist wäre eine fixe IP-Adresse gut. Die Pirvatinternetzugänge der meisten Anbeiter wechseln die IP regelmäßig. Wenn man keine fixe IP hat und vom Anbieter auch keine bekommen kann (zu einem vernünftigen Preis). gibt es auch "DynDNS"-Anbieter, die dafür ein Workaround sind.

Und was meinst du damit, ob du sogar einen Gameserver erstellen kannst?
Gameserver sind nur Server für ein Game/Spiel. Wenn du den Server fertig hast und
es für dein Wunschspiel Serversoftware gibt, kannst du einen Gameserver machen, ja.


----------



## Mo7iva7ion (26. April 2016)

Guten Morgen, danke erstmal für die ausführliche Nachricht. Ist Linux Debian kostenlos? Ich zieh die datei auf einen usb stick, lösche xp und stecke den usb stick mit debian in den rechner. Geht das so einfach?Hab noch nie ein betriebssystem gelöscht und ein komplett neues drauf gemacht. Upload müssts ich genug haben, also das reicht. Wenn ich linux installiert habe, brauche ich dann noch irgendwas? Mit dem Gameserver meinte ich z.B was weiß ich, bf4 server oder sowas. Was ich aber auf jeden Fall drauf machen möchte, ist ein ts3 server.  
MfG. Hendrik


----------



## sheel (26. April 2016)

Mo7iva7ion hat gesagt.:


> Ist Linux Debian kostenlos?


Ja


Mo7iva7ion hat gesagt.:


> Geht das so einfach?


Nein.
Nein zum USB mit "Datei draufziehen", nein zur generellen Bedienung, *nein* zum Serverbetrieb.

Nicht böse gemeint, aber nach den Fragen trau ich mich schätzen, dass du auch in einem Jahr, 8 Stunden täglich Lernen, noch keinen Server betreiben solltest. Wie gesagt waren es vorher auch eher Monate statt Tage, aber so... Falls in der Bekanntschaft niemand mit viel mehr Erfahrung ist, bitte vorerst nicht weitermachen. Du schadest sonst nicht nur dir selber, sondern je nach Fall auch leicht hunderttausend anderen Leuten.


----------



## Mo7iva7ion (26. April 2016)

Alles klar, danke. Hatte mir das eigentlich einfacher vorgestellt. Der server soll ja nicht öffentlich sein, sondern nur für mich und mein main pc. .


----------



## PetraGitlinger (26. April 2016)

Ja, die Ratschläge finde ich toll. Das ist das beste was man empfehlen kann.


----------



## Mo7iva7ion (26. April 2016)

Hm, meinst du das er mir nicht helfen möchte oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## sheel (26. April 2016)

@PetraGitlinger
Wenn was nicht sitmmt, lass ich mich gern aufklären 

... ich bin branchenbedingt vielleicht etwas "berufsparanoid", aber ich übertreibe (leider) nicht. Es gibt unzählige Leute die Schaden anrichten, egal ob aus Geldgier oder Spaß daran. Und während zB. ein Chinese sich kaum ins Flugzeug setzt, nur um euch in Deutschland das Haus leerzuräumenn, hat man im Internet die ganze Welt gleichzeitig abzuwehren.

Und es ist zwar "nur Computer-bedienen", kein Programmieren oder so, aber auch die reine Wartung von Computern kann schwer sein. Es gibt übrigens deutlich mehr Vollzeit-Arbeitsstellen für Wartung als für Programmieren, hauptsächlich in Firmen die entweder die Gefahr verstehen oder deswegen schon mal ein Problem hatten.

Leute, die beim Computer nicht mitdenken und deswegen _Anderen_ schaden,
gibts mehrmals täglich in den Medien etc.
Bitte nicht ihr auch.


...Jedenfalls, @Mo7iva7ion, ich würd dir ja gern helfen, aber eine Antwort schreiben, die alles nötige beschreibt oder erwähnt, kann ich leider nicht. Wenn du dich mit Linux näher beschäftigen und dann in Zukunft vllt. einen sicheren Server betreiben willst ...
installier es einfach mal und gewöhn dich an die normale Bedienung (das kann kein Text ersetzen). Such dir eine Distribution (Empfehlung Debian) und Desktop aus, richtig dir den Gnome Network Manager für dein Wlan daheim ein, installier Treiber, stell die nötigen Sachen für Hibernation ein...
Es gibt viele Anleitungen und Tutorials im Internet. Fragen zu den einzelnen Punkten können wir natürlich beantworten, aber einfach die Anleitungen hier wiederholen bringt für keinen was.

Und was wichtig ist: Verstehen. Befehle von einer Internetseite zu kopieren und auszuführen hilft für das, was man grad tut, aber wenn man dann noch immer keine Ahnung hat was man eigentlich getan hat ... irgendwann kommt man an den Punkt wo es nicht zu jedem Problem eine schöne Internetanleitung gibt, dann ist man aufgeschmissen. Manpages lesen. Wenn man irgendein Wort nicht kennt, sich auch darüber gründlich informieren. Usw.usw.
Es gibt keine Abkürzung.


...

(Wollt ihr wissen, wie viel schädliche E-Mails ich mir anschauen könnte, wenn ich es machen würde? Alle drei Sekunden eins. Der Großteil davon von (geldmäßigen) Betrügern oder mit schädlichen Computerzeug drin. Und das sind nur E-Mails, ein winziger Bruchteil vom gesamten Puzzle.)


----------



## Mo7iva7ion (26. April 2016)

Moin @sheel,
Deine bedenke kann ich verstehen. Ich bin in der Branche ziehmlich neu und wollte ein wenig "experimentieren" und ausprobieren. Mich sozusagen in die Materie einarbeiten. Da ich aber keinerlei Vorkenntnisse über virtuelle Server auf einem alten rechner habe, dachte ich, hier könnte mir geholfen werden. Bis jetzt konnte ich ja auch schon ein wenig lernen. Der server soll auf keinen Fall an die öffentlichkeit. Ich möchte einfach einen eigenen server nur für mich, welchen ich per remotedestkop verwalten und darauf verschiedene sachen ausprobieren kann. Wie als wenn man sich bei nitrado eine  vServer mietet. Sowas möchte ich auch, nur das halt der server auf meinem alten pc läuft, aber nur für mich zugänglich ist. Ich hoffe, dass ich für klarheit sorgen konnte.


----------

